# fender lights



## elv8orman (Aug 7, 2004)

Hi All, I've mounted a set of flat top fenders (730 thru 4020 style) on my 620 John Deere, they really set the tractor off nicely. My problem is in finding the correct headlights to mount in the fenders. The fenders have a mounting location recessed under the top of the fender. I as yet have found no part number or supplier of these lights. Any help you guys could offer would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

How about a few pictures soe we can get a visual.


----------



## elv8orman (Aug 7, 2004)

Randy here are a few pics of my 620


----------



## elv8orman (Aug 7, 2004)

one more


----------

